# Truck / plowing action pics & videos - 10 inches - 2/22/08



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Got 10+ inches of light powdery snow yesterday. I plow in Dracut, MA.

Started at 5pm.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet man,looks like my nihgt but it started raing so it turned heavy, then 100% ice, lol


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

__________________________________________________________________________


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet pics looks like you had a fun night!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Cleanup................................


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

My truck after all the work was completed. Put a nice scratch on the right side of the blade and a large dent on the lefts side doing backdraging. This plow and truck have had alot of use this winterpayup

Just topped 149k miles on it yesterday plowing. Its getting old but doesn't really show it... at least i dont think so.ussmileyflag

750 lbs. of ballastwesport

Town contractors taking care of my street yesterday.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Videos*

My sister wanted to come for a spin today while i finished doing some cleanup. She got me in action. Real short videos

http://i263.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid263.photobucket.com/albums/ii122/TrudeauLandscapeCo89/DSCF9949.flv

http://i263.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid263.photobucket.com/albums/ii122/TrudeauLandscapeCo89/DSCF9950.flv


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;525408 said:


> sweet man,looks like my nihgt but it started raing so it turned heavy, then 100% ice, lol


This stuff never got heavy, couldn' t even make a snow ball out of it.


K20Fisher;525441 said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks.


deere615;525452 said:


> Sweet pics looks like you had a fun night!


I had a blast and stayed out all night long lol mostly because its easier doing both driveways and parking lots at night when there is no traffic and i didn't want to be out all day Saturday even though I didn't totally finish till a little after noon time.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey dude awesome pics and videos . did your fathers truck is any time out there ?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice trucks and action pictures. The truck looks good with all those miles on it. How many hours have you had this season.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

great looking setup! wish we had some snow like that to plow!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

a nice v-plow would work alot better in those lots


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

"it's really bumpy"


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice vids and pics man, whish i have been out plowing more this winter!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*GREAT PICTURES TLC THX KEEP EM COMING GLAD YOUR MAKING THE payuppayuppayuppayup*


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

looks good, we got about the same up here, Just wish I had the time to get out and take pics.... I started pushing the commercial lots around 3pm so people could get out and go home and didnt stop plowing until about 7am the next morning. made my father go out and clean up all the condos cause i couldnt stay awake any longer... was nodding off while driving.... scary


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Started around 5 PM and finished at around 1230. I am paying for it now its been a long week. Gutta go to the doc i think i got pneumonia after that last strom...


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I took a few but mostly I was too lazy to get out..


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks or the comments everyone. I wish i took more videos and pics more often but i never have time. As you can see i one got one driveway pic.


THEGOLDPRO;525632 said:


> a nice v-plow would work alot better in those lots


Yeah i should have had Dad's truck but he was in NH.



ZoomByU;525678 said:


> "it's really bumpy"


hahaha


Quality SR;525590 said:


> Nice trucks and action pictures. The truck looks good with all those miles on it. How many hours have you had this season.


I keep track of hours for each storm but its been countless now... maybe close to 100.


Mysticlandscape;525818 said:


> Started around 5 PM and finished at around 1230. I am paying for it now its been a long week. Gutta go to the doc i think i got pneumonia after that last strom...


Hey we worked the exact same hours and yeah i was dosing off yesterday lat morning. Got home and was falling a sleep in the driveway because i was to tired to get out and finally got inside and went out on the couch I wasn't feeling well and was coughing. get well soon

Maybe if you didn't have so many people in the truck you would have been feeling better and not gotten stuck


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nice pics and vids


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

mike33087;525782 said:


> looks good, we got about the same up here, Just wish I had the time to get out and take pics.... I started pushing the commercial lots around 3pm so people could get out and go home and didnt stop plowing until about 7am the next morning. made my father go out and clean up all the condos cause i couldnt stay awake any longer... was nodding off while driving.... scary


I started salting at 9am friday and did my last load of sand at 230pm on saturday, with no breaks and just a little bit of food, just insane. 
Only had one leaky fitting on the Vee, chain jumped on the sander and one hit mail box on a private road, not bad for 150 accounts and 7 trucks out
James


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ZoomByU;525678 said:


> "it's really bumpy"


i wantd to make a comment about that ya the pics r kinda weird with the hideaway its like is he going forwards or backwards


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice vids and pixx and trukzzzzz


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

jglandscaping;526355 said:


> I started salting at 9am friday and did my last load of sand at 230pm on saturday, with no breaks and just a little bit of food, just insane.
> Only had one leaky fitting on the Vee, chain jumped on the sander and one hit mail box on a private road, not bad for 150 accounts and 7 trucks out
> James


Sounds like james is doing soo good this winter he is taking us all on a cruise...


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice pics and vids- makes me want some snow!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sister you say...


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice vids and pics!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That is a good amount of time. Mystic those trucks look great


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Quality SR;527838 said:


> That is a good amount of time. Mystic those trucks look great


Ya, they are Hammered after the last storm and I am wayyy too sick to clean them up so maybe ill drive in the RAIN tomorow to clean em off lol or they are just going to have to wait.


----------



## Unimount219 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey i was wondering what kinda lights those are that look like HIDS in your 9th pic ??? i like them and your truck is awesome maybe next year i can upgrade to something like that


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

TLC Snow Div.;525482 said:


> My sister wanted to come for a spin today while i finished doing some cleanup. She got me in action. Real short videos


ok forget the snow pics/vids wheres the pics of your sister 

nice shots. wish i would get some snow, all we get is bloody sleet. 8" so far this year.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

maelawncare;529596 said:


> ok forget the snow pics/vids wheres the pics of your sister
> 
> nice shots. wish i would get some snow, all we get is bloody sleet. 8" so far this year.


I am pretty sure his sister is 10 years old or younger so unless you want to get go jail for a long time better keep looking.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Mysticlandscape;529599 said:


> I am pretty sure his sister is 10 years old or younger so unless you want to get go jail for a long time better keep looking.


dam, oh well worth asking  na i've been sitting inside a truck by myself for too long  im bout ready for spring.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats right it never hurts to ask, I have been in my dam room on this computer for too dam long but i cant seem to shake this bad cold an caugh.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

jglandscaping;526355 said:


> I started salting at 9am friday and did my last load of sand at 230pm on saturday, with no breaks and just a little bit of food, just insane.
> Only had one leaky fitting on the Vee, chain jumped on the sander and one hit mail box on a private road, not bad for 150 accounts and 7 trucks out
> James


Doin ok would you say? Sounds pretty decent to me.


KGRlandscapeing;526371 said:


> i wantd to make a comment about that ya the pics r kinda weird with the hideaway its like is he going forwards or backwards


The camera just catches the light odd because i have the flash off on the camera. Its not confusing in real life and the camera just makes it looking like every light is not when thats not the case.


Quality SR;527838 said:


> That is a good amount of time. Mystic those trucks look great


Hey this is my thread... who cares about his trucks


Unimount219;528466 said:


> Hey i was wondering what kinda lights those are that look like HIDS in your 9th pic ??? i like them and your truck is awesome maybe next year i can upgrade to something like that


No HID's anywhere its just the bright strobes or headlights reflecting off the snow and it has a blueish tint which is deceiving and looks like HID.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

NBI Lawn;527748 said:


> Sister you say...


Yup


maelawncare;529596 said:


> ok forget the snow pics/vids wheres the pics of your sister
> nice shots. wish i would get some snow, all we get is bloody sleet. 8" so far this year.


 You asked for it. This pic is from last year. Hope i don't get in trouble

I knew that was going to be asked sooner or later LOL.


Mysticlandscape;529599 said:


> I am pretty sure his sister is 10 years old or younger so unless you want to get go jail for a long time better keep looking.


She's 15. I'll try and get an older person next time to come and shoot vids


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

wow a pretty young looking 15 yo looks more like 11 . she did pretty good on video.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

cat320;529788 said:


> wow a pretty young looking 15 yo looks more like 11 . she did pretty good on video.


haha ya she aint big and tall like her brother. That was her first plowin video.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Great Pics thanks for posting


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*2 truck pics from yesterday's storm*

My Truck

My buddies 2005 Ford F-350 Diesel with Fisher HD, SnoFoil & Polycaster

8 inches coming by tomorrow night. Thats what the forcast is as of now.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*March 1st.*

"Oh yeah" Commentary from my buddy

Plowing a parking lot during today's storm.

http://i263.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid263.photobucket.com/albums/ii122/TrudeauLandscapeCo89/DSCF0006.flv


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Some pics from today. Out of all the places I plow this is the most difficult because there is very little space. No place to put the snow after several storms.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Random pic of the day*

Somebody is in trouble

No my windshield is not cracked...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video, do you know y the cops had him pulled over?


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

nice video and pics but you got to get some real mirrors on that truck, it would make a huge difference


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

deere615;532892 said:


> Nice video, do you know y the cops had him pulled over?


No i just know that that guys is a contracter and they were questioning him but i have no idea why. He looked confused. Must have been important because there were 2 cruisers.


SantiniServices;532914 said:


> nice video and pics but you got to get some real mirrors on that truck, it would make a huge difference


Your right i do need to get onto that. The only thing thats nice about these mirrors is i can fit into tighter spots.

Thanks guys.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

deere615;532892 said:


> Nice video, do you know y the cops had him pulled over?


I don't know if his town is like wayland, but wayland cops have nothing better to do. They'll pull you over for going 26 in a 25, And if they see you have a bunch of people in the car, they will pull you over for that and ask what you're doing. My neighbor had an older car, and my friends brother had a mercedes and his hood ornament broke off, and gave it to me, then I gave it to my neighbor, and the cops pulled him over and asked him where he got it. And then let him go. They're a joke.

TLC, I was using my neighbors plow truck, he's got a 2001 F-350 V10, with an 8' BOSS. His when I go up and left and right, the lights dim, the gages lights go down, and sometimes the radio goes out, does your truck do that. Or does he need a bigger alternator.


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

wizz the truck needs stronger batteries and a bigger alternator. check the connections too


Jeff Salt


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll ask him what he has in it. I don't think it could be the connections because he don't always have the plow on, and when it's off it's stored inside, and the truck is inside. But I'll check with him today.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

wizzkid316;533442 said:


> I'll ask him what he has in it. I don't think it could be the connections because he don't always have the plow on, and when it's off it's stored inside, and the truck is inside. But I'll check with him today.


get a new battery in it


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

It was my 2nd time driving a V10, and it takes a second to start because it don't sound like it starts like the V8, it is probly that way because 2 more cylinders, but it does sound a little weak, he's not back from up north yet, but I"ll talk to him later


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pics TLC. Your truck looks awesome for having 149,000 miles on it!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

BlueRam2500;533612 said:


> Nice pics TLC. Your truck looks awesome for having 149,000 miles on it!!!


Thanks!

Wizz... a have noticed the lights dim just a little sometimes when i raise the blade but its never been bad enough to make me worry and it has never effected the radio or anything else.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey TLC- Truck sounds good. Looks good too. Just a suggestion...Look into a set of pro wings. I put a set on this season and the time they save is unbelieveable. At first I only used them on lots but now I keep them on even for driveways. Cut my route time by 2+ hours. 149k on a 5.4? Nice!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

FordFisherman;534493 said:


> Hey TLC- Truck sounds good. Looks good too. Just a suggestion...Look into a set of pro wings. I put a set on this season and the time they save is unbelieveable. At first I only used them on lots but now I keep them on even for driveways. Cut my route time by 2+ hours. 149k on a 5.4? Nice!


Yeah i've thought of it but i have alot of areas where i need the small width too. I know i guy that uses them. Yes its a 5.4L thats pushin 150k.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

damn nice truck bro, looks real good, one thing that i got on my truck that ppl love and ilvoe too if you have the extra scratch is a tonneau cover its the trifectai think, it comes on and off with 4 quick connects and takes less then a min to install out of the box ! nice pic's


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

hey misticlandscape whats that thing in the first pic.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Side walk machine..


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

TLC,That truck looks awsome for having that many miles on the clock. Videos aint to bad either! I agree with the wings issue though, they would save you a lot of time.


----------



## T's snowplowing (Dec 30, 2007)

nice pics guys, but I have a question about the lights you guys use.........I can see having lights above the truck and on rear and sometimes in front with hide-aways.......depending where your plowing, but why in the windshield? the less flash I see the longer I can deal with the snow.........I guess its a preference thing


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

duff daddy;538271 said:


> damn nice truck bro, looks real good, one thing that i got on my truck that ppl love and ilvoe too if you have the extra scratch is a tonneau cover its the trifectai think, it comes on and off with 4 quick connects and takes less then a min to install out of the box ! nice pic's


Thanks, Is that your truck in that Avater?


J&R Landscaping;539198 said:


> TLC,That truck looks awsome for having that many miles on the clock. Videos aint to bad either! I agree with the wings issue though, they would save you a lot of time.


I would destroy the wings in no time and the would be a pain. The best cure for me would be to buy an XLS or V blade. I know a guy that just put a new set of pro wings on one of his blade after he wore out the old pare and then broke the new ones on the first storm they were used in. Thanks for the comments.


T's snowplowing;539211 said:


> nice pics guys, but I have a question about the lights you guys use.........I can see having lights above the truck and on rear and sometimes in front with hide-aways.......depending where your plowing, but why in the windshield? the less flash I see the longer I can deal with the snow.........I guess its a preference thing


No special reason, just because you can have it. Its more visible to those right at eye level. The dash light doesn't flashback into the cab and i forget its on because its not distracting. I just got 2 Whelen amber LED LIN4's added to the grille and replaced the rear backup / flood lights with 2 Hella 110 watt lights.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I always enjoy your pics. Your doing so good for your age. Very impressive

How many snow accounts do you have?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;540088 said:


> I always enjoy your pics. Your doing so good for your age. Very impressive
> 
> How many snow accounts do you have?


Thanks for the support. I have 25 residential driveways and also sub for another landscaper friend plowing many commercial lots and condos.


----------



## dannyv2189 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey I'm new to this site and i happened to stumble upon this thread and noticed that you have a picture of my family's sander(red and yellow 10 wheeler), it looks good and we would like to see more action shots ha ha i don't really get the chance to chase them around town because I'm out plowing too. Thanks!


----------

